# Cowan Musky



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

After crappie fishing for a while at Cowan on Thursday, I trolled for saugeye with a Wally Diver on 6# test line. First got a small crappie. Then trolled from the marina toward the dam and got this surprise. Lucky for me, the tail hook was all he had. My best musky ever, by a long shot. He's back in the lake, of course.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish. congrats.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations! Great looking fish.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice! You don't really hear very often about the muskie in Cowan. Pretty fish.... what did he measure? Looks like mid-30's.


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice!.

How deep were you trolllng?


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks! All I had to measure with was my 24" bass stick. He was longer than that.

About the depth, my Wally Diver had just popped up to the surface so I thought it might have weeds. I was pumping it in so I could pick it up while we kept the other lines trolling. That's when he hit. Depth was under ten feet, I'd say, though it changes a lot right there.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Way to go on the musky. Catching a musky in this lake will become more of a rarity over the coming years. I hope other fish like the saugeye become more pronounced. Did you get any saugeye? My buddy and I are thinking of doing some trolling up there for saugeye just for a change of pace.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job...I went bowfishing on cowan thurs night and we saw 4 different muskies..The ones we saw were all the way in the back of small coves...We see em quite often at night but I wa suprised to see 4 in a couple hours.


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

No walleye that trip. We do get the odd one when crappie fishing small jigs, nothing consistent.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Carpn - I fished Cowan Friday and around noon I saw something floating. At first I thought it was a big dead musky but when I got a little closer I saw it was a giant flat head (30# plus) with a broken arrow sticking out of it's side. It looked pretty fresh...........Did you guys have one get away?

I am an avid bow hunter, but I have never bow fished. I have a few buddies that bow fish carp on the LMR.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Wasn't us. Catfish aren't legal in in Ohio so its unfortunate someone would break the law and shoot one. I might know who did it though. I'm gonna hafta make some phone calls.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

What part of the lake was the catfish in? Was the arrow snapped in two or did it look like the line had broken? What color was the shaft? Thanks for the info.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

There was a decent west wind on Friday so the wind for the most part was blowing from the dam to Austin island right down the lake. When I saw the fish at noon - 1 it was about 200 yds from the island. The arrow had a broken shaft. The entry hole was just behind the head on the left side.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks...I saw a decent sized flathead floating in the bay straight across from the ramp by the dam thurs night but it was floating belly up so I never saw a arrow in it...Coulda been the same one possibly with that wind direction. Hopefully I can find out who it was.Freakin idiots..It takes a heck of alot to break a bowfishing arrow so it musta been a good sized one..I've shot gator gar over 200# and never had a shaft break but I know its possible.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Carpn - We all appreciate you looking into it. You know how it is. It only takes one a$$ to screw it all up for the rest of us.....

What I want to know is, did you see any big saugeye with the lights?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

In some lakes we do see some.Seen some nice ones at CC...See loads of walleye when we are on Erie..I've only been on cowan twice and we saw 1 saugeye there the first trip there a few weeks ago.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I was told that Cowan lake is going to be used as an experimental saugeye lake by Ohio State. This came from a bait dealer who is a reliable source of info. I am going to fish Cowan tomorrow morning


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Cowan has been receiving annual stockings since 2001. Do you know what kind of experiments Ohio State has planned?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

congrats on the nice fish!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Cowan received a large stocking this year of fry and fingerlings. Beyond that I am unsure what the plans are. The bait shop owner said that you won't even be able to get on the lake in three years, so we will see.

Found it. Here are the stockings in the article below. OSU and the DNR are studying the effectiveness of stocking fry or fingerlings. I'm not sure whether this would really improve the fishing but it could. I would think that fry would tend to go into Cowan Creek and downstream rivers 


http://www.oxfordpress.com/ohio-rec...hit-area-lakes-in-spring-stocking-175497.html


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice.. i really wish i had a boat


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I find some of those numbers to be very interesting. CC received 450,111 that's great! At the same time Indian only received 265,310. To me that seems kind of low from previous years. Cowan is the real story and I will be very interested to see what develops with 88,440 fingerlings and 689,000 fry.

I looked through some old stocking reports. The most recent I have is 2007. I only bothered to post the notable lakes in our area.

CC = 554,652
Cowan = 103,701
Indian = 688,807
Deer C (Lake) = 324,810
Paint C = 235,171
Rocky Fork = 431,091
Eastwood = 21,053


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

That seems like a small amount for Cowan. I know it's a small lake, but lets get things going. Between the bass, musky and catfish, most of them will be gone before they get big enough to catch.


----------

